# Is this drain layout ok?



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

In my area, the low heel 90 for the wc vent is illegal. Not sure about san fran, but I would use the drain line you have for the sink as my vent, and wet vent my sink into it. If you can do this, just make sure the invert of the 2" wye is above the center line of the 4" drain line.


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

so use the sink drain as wet vent? would i need to upsize it?
In this setup, can the shower also be wet vented through the sink drain too?

another concern was whether i needed any cleanouts.


----------



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

not sure about cali, i'm in the upc (which i think is what cali code is or is based on) trap arm length on 2" pipe is 5 feet. You could wet vent them all, but would probably require some modifications to your layout. I would leave it the way you have it and just run one less vent line. I'd put a cleanout on the wet vent line below the sink tie in, don't worry about it on the shower vent.


----------

